# Kings destin??????



## hittman2001 (Jul 1, 2014)

hi, I will be in destin in a few weeks this july and was wondering whats best bait to get a maximum chance for hookup with a king from the bank?I would assume the east jetty channel would be my best bet but not sure.Ive read cigar minnows are good ,but live or dead,and what other baits could I try.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Personally, I like using live cigar minnows, but they do like live hardtails and those stay alive longer on your hook


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

If ciggies and or hard tails are unavailable I use the 5" Rapala X-Rap.I've trolled them from yak and got good results with the kings.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

dont waste your time with the jetty if u want kings and dont have a boat or yak go the oi pier at daybreak and fish live or dead bait off the end


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree about fishing from the OIP instead. Your biggest enemy in fishing from the shore or jetties would be the wind and/or tide. Your best bet would be to get a hardtail yakked out for you (if you can't otherwise get your bait out far enough), but then would you have enough reserve line for a good run? A cig is going to go with the current/wind and a hardtail may just swim back to you. I see a lot of upside in the OIP.

Edited to add: The "OIP" is the Okaloosa Island Pier, near Destin.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

eym_sirius said:


> I agree about fishing from the OIP instead. Your biggest enemy in fishing from the shore or jetties would be the wind and/or tide. Your best bet would be to get a hardtail yakked out for you (if you can't otherwise get your bait out far enough), but then would you have enough reserve line for a good run? A cig is going to go with the current/wind and a hardtail may just swim back to you. I see a lot of upside in the OIP.
> 
> Edited to add: The "OIP" is the Okaloosa Island Pier, near Destin.


 Took your meds today I see. I'm impressed. Just messing with you man. lol


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

THey have been hitting frozen cigar minnow's about a half mile off shore, kayak trolling where the water changes color. Live bait is better, but frozen works too.


----------

